# Door frame separation



## sworth4937 (Aug 11, 2009)

It looks like my door frame is seperating from the floor. There is a 1/2 inch gap between the door frame and the floor which has been widening over time. The molding around the base of the door is now cracked away and cannot simply be pushed back in place. Is this repairable and what might be the cause?


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome SWorth:
I am picturing the door frame moving out from the edge of a floor. If it is opening a crack benind the trim on the other side of the door, you might use a block of wood and a sledge hammer to knock it back in place. Be sure and anchor it there by putting fasteners through the frame into the studs.
Let me know if I have the proper concept of your problem and if you can use further help.
Glenn


----------

